# Female Muscle Growth 101 ? Build Muscle Naturally



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There is much confusion about how to really build muscle. Many people are under the impression that all they have to do is get a gym membership and workout to build muscle. While you can build some muscle slinging iron around aimlessly, your growth potential is limited. Knowing and capitalizing on a few key factors [...]

*Read More...*


----------

